# Durability of a bag target?



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I just bought a third hand bag, it has Velcro on top to seal it up and that alone to me puts it ahead of the others. If you shoot out all of the aiming spots he will warranty the bag. Normally a rag bag will last me a couple of years.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

third hand also sells the covers for the do it yourself target boxes.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

If you shoot a lot they don't last very long at all. Check out the third hand rag bag you can add old clothes to it and when you shoot at an area alot you can open up the bag and rearrange the rags that were disruppted. I prefer to practice with the Rinehart 18-1 it lasts a lot longer. You can shoot it with field points or broadheads but I just use field points and it lasts longer. I use my worn out bag target as a backstop. It has 18 sides to shoot at so when you wear out a side just turn it to a new one


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

If you plan on shooting it alot I would look into the walk on archery targets they hold up very well and last a very long time and take a ton of shots


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I got a $100 Morrel and it only lasted 3 months. My rag bag is 6 months old and is still in great condition. Best $25 I ever spent. I bought 2 more so I could set up different yardage. Got all my friends to give me their old rags. Don't put buttons or zippers etc. in there! Made some PVC racks to hold them.


----------



## acfox0321 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I made a rag box with some scrap lumber as an experiment. 6 years later it is still going strong.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I use the Morrell Outdoor Range Bags at my range. They get shot all the time. Be sure to lay them on the ground and repack them by walking on them about every 6 months. I put new covers on them every two years. Mine are about 5 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

acfox0321 said:


> How well do field point bag targets hold up? I can't decide if I want to build a rag box, or just buy the bag target and stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1789551&highlight=yourself+target+range :here is a link of a great walk through target build. I have made four of these and they work really good. I cover the front of it up to keep the sun off of it when not shooting, helps the screen last longer. I also bought one of these Solid Rock targets from this person three years ago, https://www.facebook.com/solidrockarcherytargets/. Still looks good and stopping arrows. Good luck.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> I use the Morrell Outdoor Range Bags at my range. They get shot all the time. Be sure to lay them on the ground and repack them by walking on them about every 6 months. I put new covers on them every two years. Mine are about 5 years old and still going strong.


I agree with Sage it hard to beat the Morrell Outdoor range bags. I shot one for five years and then put a replacement bag over it and shot it some more.
DB


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

One thing that tears up bag targets are screw in points bigger in diameter than the arrow, they tend to rip the bag cover up faster. use the same size as your shaft or a lil smaller and the cover will last longer.


----------



## walkabout39 (Apr 27, 2011)

Walk On targets have worked well for me. Our archery club uses them too.


----------

